# Lei mi ha Beccato !!!



## Paolo78mi (28 Agosto 2017)

Ebbene si ... 

L'altro giorno la mia ex J* (a sua volta Sposata) mi ha beccato qui su Tradimento.net !!! 

è rimasta sconvolta dai miei racconti ... e dalle mie storielle provocatorie ... e da come mi bullavo di aver scopato meglio con altre ...

Non si capisce perchè sia tornata e come abbia fatto a beccarmi ... ma la cosa più strana è perche torna sempre ???


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ebbene si ...
> 
> L'altro giorno la mia ex J* (a sua volta Sposata) mi ha beccato qui su Tradimento.net !!!
> 
> ...


Grande Paolo! Solo che mi perdo sempre con le iniziali. Qual è questa?


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Grande Paolo! Solo che mi perdo sempre con le iniziali. Qual è questa?



Ossignur :facepalm:


----------



## MariLea (28 Agosto 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ebbene si ...
> 
> L'altro giorno la mia ex J* (a sua volta Sposata) mi ha beccato qui su Tradimento.net !!!
> 
> ...


Ti ha riconosciuto dalla foto?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


>


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ti ha riconosciuto dalla foto?



Sarà l'orologio al polso...


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sarà l'orologio al polso...


 secondo me porta le mutande alla bersagliera anche nella vita reale. Dai Paolo ci racconti?


----------



## Lostris (29 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> secondo me porta le *mutande alla bersagliera* anche nella vita reale. Dai Paolo ci racconti?


Hai vinto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Agosto 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ebbene si ...
> 
> L'altro giorno la mia ex J* (a sua volta Sposata) mi ha beccato qui su Tradimento.net !!!
> 
> ...


Fino a quando non ti becca il partner ufficiale...va tutto bene 

Buscopann


----------

